# Bumper Stickers ...more pics!!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Trail riding, is that a discipline? Western pleasure, eventing, polo My brain is fluttering too :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i could do trail riding. Finding a picture might be a little tough. 

So many things lol!
Atleast my fiance can't say i'm not doing any work anymore


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmm...
Eventing, gymkhana (sp?), trail (competitive), endurance, saddleseat, halter, barrel racing... 

So some of those aren't disciplines, I was trying to think about what I've seen at shows... :?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Cross country....


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thank you everyone! I was trying to think about what i've read on here, and came up a little empty handed. I will make up those bumper stickers.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

how about roping?? oh and theres penning, cutting, reined cowhorse (even though that wouldn't make a cool bumpersticker) goat tying..... my favorite: steer wrestling.... pole bending...... calf roping.....hmm are those even disciplines? idk, I come from a western part of the country, that's what we do....


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

disciplines or not, all of those are good. I'll definitely be working on a lot of them today. Thanks so much!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Appy: can we see some of the work you've done?


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

For trailriding, a horse and rider standing on the edge of a big cliff would be encompassing(you know, the cliche image).

Don't forget driving diciplines. 

At the shows I go to there are fine harness, pleasure driving, harness/hackney ponies, roadster horses, road ponies, occasionally there are two and four horse hitch classes, Otherwise, I know of combined driving, competitive trail driving/ obstacle driving....

For saddlebreds, three gaited, five gaited, country pleasure, park, the first two driving diciplines mentioned above, equitation and academy and weanlings/yearlings/two year olds in hand. 

JustDressageIt, I was just going to ask if she had any done....


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

of course i'll post them. Just please no one take them or copy them or whatever.










































I have more on my office computer


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I like them.... You've got some awesome skill!!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Do a Morgan Horse one and sell it to me :]


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm going to do more breed bumper stickers, don't worry. We don't have the website up yet, but i'm hoping we'll put a link up or something.

My fiance told me not to over think them too much. So i'm trying hard not to do that.

Does anyone like the Paint one? My fiance doesn't, and it seems that most people don't understand that "patch" instead of match.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I think the paint one is cute! I'd get it if I had a paint.... or a car for that matter....


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a few pics I'll PM you. Goodness knows I'm not going to produce bumper stickers!
I really like the "My Other Ride Is.." ones!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

oooh, here's an idea for one

"Don't make me mad, 
I'm a Steer Wrestler"

and you can put a pick of it too.......
sorry, if that was bad, but at night odd things come to me....


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Those are great! I love the appy one. I think I should buy one again! HEHE.  I understand the paint one.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i knew horse people would understand the paint one. Not sure if we are using that one though.

I'm procrastinating working today. I just want to go see Vega and work with her. 

I'll get around to it, and I'll make all or most of them up and post them here.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok so these are the ones i did for today.

Let me know what you think ((thanks JDI))









































































This one needs a horse picture. Just need to find one that i like.


















All of them are going to have the black border as a finished product. I just forgot to add them on when i did them.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yay! Those are great I love the "Real cowgirls need real horse power." I think I need to buy one!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Once we get them online they'll be ready to order. I'm thinking of having my fiance have one page dedicated to just horse ones, that i manage and i could put up a link to here so everyone can view them.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Please let me know when you get them up!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

wow :shock: amazing...... and fun to read.......keep em coming!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Those are great Appy!! I'm so glad they turned out!!

I'd buy a "Just Dressage It" one! Or a " Just Jump It".. 


"To anyone looking for money: Check next car. I'm a horse owner."

"Why did I get into horse riding? My chiropractor needs a new porche."

"How do you make a million in the horse business? Start with two million!"

"I'd Rather be Riding."

"I speak English" (with a picture of an english saddle)

"I speak Western" (picture of western saddle)

"A bad day at a barn beats a good day at work"


I'll come up with more 

ETA: I love the real cowgirls one! Turned out very well!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll let you know when they are available.

Thanks for more JDI! I'll make them up tomorrow. It's getting close to my bed time. I'll keep everyone updated!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

oo oo i got one

"the definition of poverty is owning a horse" hehehe

i really love your stickers. i will definitely buy some when you are selling them. the back of my car is an ode to horse stickers lol


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I made up like all of the ones JDI suggested, and I will make up that one too Jazzy. I'll post them today.

I just had a bad case of the mondays and didn't do too much work :shock: 

My fiance did put a few of mine up on ebay to see how they will do before we put all of them up.

So far i got some watchers, a bid and a unique bid! Go Me. Tom and I are having a bumper sticker competition to see who can sell more. I think i'm in the lead so far


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

here are more.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I like Jazzy's signature. That could make a nice bumper sticker.

How about "Cowboys/Cowgirls drive me wild"


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

yahh i was thinking about that. And i like your ideas too. 

But i was told from the boss man, that i should wait to make more  

I'll make more up anyways


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

The man is always bringing us down :x hehe, you rebel..... at least you can have fun!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i never listen to my boss. Mainly because he's my fiance. But at times i do.

I'll do them now because i'm quite board and my attempt at photoshopping one of my ferrets on one of my horses didn't work.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

boredom..... it's a wonderful thing isn't it :roll: 

haha, that even sounds funny....... too bad it didn't work


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ugh! i have so much to do, sorta, right now and i just don't want to do it. I have to let the little ones (ferrets out to play) but before that i have to clean up their room so they can run and play. I'm on here right now and dont want to get off soon. I need to shower, but the hot water is like broken and stuff, and i'm in no mood to take a cold shower. Think i'm going to leave that to the morning. It will really wake me up too. and that's about it. It's not a lot but like, meh, it kinda is.

I will take pictures of the ferrets tonight and photoshop it as well.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

hmm, not hot water......that happened in the guy's locker room today....

ferrets are sooo cool..... I want one


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

its been that way for a while. And generally we will have warm water, but not today. You'd be lucky if you got warm. 

I was never fond of ferrets( i thought they smelt gross and were odd creatures) but after meeting my fiance and his ferrets, i fell in love. Snowflake has really warmed up to me, and she's so rambunctious. Napoleon is my little man. He's just like a little puppy dog. I love both of them to bits. 

I want to upload pictures, but the thing isn't working 
:evil:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Appy, those turned out so well!! I really like all of them! I'll definitely order a few! 


Rick used to own ferrets, Gwyn and Bandit - he loves the little critters


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

aww thats cute!

Tom did put a few up on ebay yesterday if anyone wanted to take a look. There are only 4 out of the many i did.


----------

